# Java 1.6 Applet auf älteren Versionen ausführbar?



## napwatcher (26. Jun 2008)

Hi Javafreunde,

hab ein  Applet  mit Java 1.6 unter Netbeans erstellt und gerade feststellen müssen, dass es bei einem Kollegen unter Java 1.5 nicht läuft.
1. Ist das immer so? Oder habe ich durch die Verwendung von neuen Swingklassen evtl. die Kompatiblität verloren?
    ( erste Fehlermeldung der Java Console ist, dass er ein GroupLayout nicht findet.
2. Muss ich dann zur Sicherheit alles lieber immer mit Java 1.4 oder 1.5 erzeugen? 

Danke für erklärende Hinweise!


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2008)

Du solltest immer mit dem Compiler der kleinsten Java Version builden, mit der dein Programm laufen soll.
Man kann zwar auch ein Target Level angeben, dann kann es allerdings immernoch passieren, dass man Klassen/Methoden verwendet die es bei der Target-Version noch gar nicht gab.


----------



## napwatcher (26. Jun 2008)

Danke Wildcard,
hab nicht gewusst, dass es so große Kompatibilitätsunterschiede zwischen den JDKs schon bei Standardklassen gibt


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2008)

Das sind keine 'Kompatibilitätsunterschiede'. Mit Java 6 wurde zum Beispiel die Klasse Desktop eingeführt.
Wenn dein Programm die Klasse nun benutzt, läuft es natürlich nicht auf einer VM auf der es diese Klasse nicht gibt.
Die Funktionalität manifestiert sich ja nicht auf magische Weise in alten Versionen  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jun 2008)

In der FAQ gibts auch einen Beitrag über mögliche Probleme bei der Anzeige/Verwendung von Applets.


----------

